# Wholesale Trains.com



## janstey (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone used this internet sales company? They have an incredible price of $189 for a Athern DCC with sound locomotive. Should I go for it?? Thanks!


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

hey you might check www.gomotorbids.com first. i just bought a athern genises with sound, dc or dcc, for 114.00. might not be the one you want but still a great deal if you want to settle. http://www.gomotorbids.com/ItemDeta...nesis-HO-Scale-Santa-Fe-59412-FP45-Locomotive. heres what they have right now. wow, not a bad price for a buy it now. i didn't have that option, i bid on mine.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

crosstie said:


> hey you might check www.gomotorbids.com first. i just bought a athern genises with sound, dc or dcc, for 114.00. might not be the one you want but still a great deal if you want to settle. http://www.gomotorbids.com/ItemDeta...nesis-HO-Scale-Santa-Fe-59412-FP45-Locomotive. heres what they have right now. wow, not a bad price for a buy it now. i didn't have that option, i bid on mine.


I bought this loco from my LHS last summer for $189.00, only in N scale. It is the worst running loco I've got, now I hardly use it. I don't like the way the the contacts are set up. The HO may be better, and it just may be my track work, but now it just sits on a siding and idles away.


----------



## nsr (Feb 7, 2011)

How can wholesale trains have such cheap prices? Athearn genesis sd70m-2 w/dcc and sound for 189.99? They are 289.99 everywhere else there has to be a catch right?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I bought an Athearn Genesis SD60I in CSX - DCC & Sound for $169.99 If you look hard enough you can find great deals out there. It was brand new in the box and is my best runner to date. I got mine from Trainworld.com - they're now listing it for $209.99


----------



## nsr (Feb 7, 2011)

Just looked at your build thread man its nice can't wait for you to post more pics. So your a csx fan huh?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh yeah.....My Dad has been into CSX for years, now I've got the bug and my kids as well.

The pics have trickled off because I bought a new house and will be building a new layout so I haven't really done much with my current one. No sense in making new projects that will have to be carefully moved in a couple months. I've got enough buildings that it's already going to be difficult to not break anything.


----------



## nsr (Feb 7, 2011)

Makes good sense. I have always been into csx. My grandpa always took me to the yard in Decatur al and id just ride in the cab back and forth lol. I just got back into it and was gunna do csx but I also like norfolk southern but really ain't made my mind up. I live like 4 miles from the Sheffield yard and being a deputy sheriff I get to ride through there and hang out all the time.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Do both.....why limit yourself. I've seen CSX engines coupled to BNSF, NS and UP livery. Companies lease motive power to each other all the time.

I'm going to have to get a BNSF engine in that orange/green paint scheme - it's beautiful.


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't order from wholesaletrains.com I'd started a thread asking a similar question a while back, they have an F from the BBB and I've heard nothing but bad things.


----------



## nsr (Feb 7, 2011)

That's true I thought about bnsf just for the burlington heritage unit have you seen t? Its very plain and kinda dull but I like it


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

I ordered a snow plow for my G scale loco from wholesale. It took forever to get plus it was not the part listed on there site. Be careful!


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I ordered from them for the first time last week and had no serious problems. However, the order was a little odd in the following 2 ways:

1) I ordered the 36 Bachmann HO freight cars for $149 + shipping. The odd thing was they wouldn't tell me the shipping cost until after I ordered. The deal was too good to pass up so I went for it. The shipping cost was about $18 for FedEx to ship the package. Not unreasonable shipping charge for such a good deal on an 11 pound package.

2) The worst thing was that someone was required to sign for the package or FedEx would not leave it. Fortunately for me, I checked the website Friday morning and saw that the package was scheduled for delivery that day. I am able to work from home if needed so I stayed home and the package showed up at 1PM. Why in the heck do I have to sign for a $150 package?!? I've had much more expensive stuff left at my door when no one is home.

Another odd thing is that the package shipped from a hobby shop and not from Wholesaletrains. FedEx sent me an email that I was getting a package from X hobby shop and I had never heard of them. 

It was a strange process, but I did get exactly what I ordered and it shipped reasonably quickly.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Zeus-cat said:


> I ordered from them for the first time last week and had no serious problems. However, the order was a little odd in the following 2 ways:
> 
> 1) I ordered the 36 Bachmann HO freight cars for $149 + shipping. The odd thing was they wouldn't tell me the shipping cost until after I ordered. The deal was too good to pass up so I went for it. The shipping cost was about $18 for FedEx to ship the package. Not unreasonable shipping charge for such a good deal on an 11 pound package.
> 
> ...



i don't blame them for the signature confirmation, i sell on ebay all the time. it's to make sure the person receiving the package actually gets it. many people claim to not get packages they do get on ebay and ebay/paypal refunds them. i'm sure they are covering themselves in the same way. 

it also keeps neighbors kids from stealing something off your doorstep. i don't have that issue, but i'd never send anything to my father where he lives without signature confirmation. them being a buisness prob. have no idea what kinda area you live in.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> i don't blame them for the signature confirmation, i sell on ebay all the time. it's to make sure the person receiving the package actually gets it. many people claim to not get packages they do get on ebay and ebay/paypal refunds them. i'm sure they are covering themselves in the same way.
> 
> it also keeps neighbors kids from stealing something off your doorstep. i don't have that issue, but i'd never send anything to my father where he lives without signature confirmation. them being a buisness prob. have no idea what kinda area you live in.



If your father lived in Camden NJ you don't have to worry about them taking it from your porch.

They take the whole truck!:laugh:


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> If your father lived in Camden NJ you don't have to worry about them taking it from your porch.
> 
> They take the whole truck!:laugh:




lol, i think we are both glad we don't lol


----------

